# Tuaght Emma to Bow!!!



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Finally taught Emma to bow. I'm not sure what suddenly brought her out of the sudden submissive behavior when I slipped my hand under her belly.
I worked a bit on me touching her belly more often (I thought all the belly rubs she got on a daily basis was enough). Been giving her lots of praise.
I also started using her feeding time to try to train her in bowing. At feeding time she is tunnel visioned on getting her food. So I began using her kibble as a treat and EVERY time she bowed, she got ate the piece of kibble luring her into position and got to eat her meal.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

thank you....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww. She seems like Snorkels. So totally focused on the treat! Looks like you kinda have the spin thing, too.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> Awww. She seems like Snorkels. So totally focused on the treat! Looks like you kinda have the spin thing, too.


Yeah I just started on the hand signal for spin. And she's gotten to the point where she doesn't watch the whole hand signal. She just spins when I move out my hand LOL

2nd attempt to bow, I removed the lure from my hand. But when I tried it again thats where she decided to give me difficulty for removing the treat xD


----------

